# Blaze orange



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Can squirrels see blaze orange, probably not the color but a bright white object like it comes out in black and white pictures.

 Al


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Squirrels do have an amazing sense of smell though. They can smell a year old acorn through dirt and snow and know by that faint whiff whether it is still good / worth digging up!
Their sight is just horrid though. They can't see me unless I'm moving. I sneak up on them all the time, lol.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

gweny said:


> Squirrels do have an amazing sense of smell though. They can smell a year old acorn through dirt and snow and know by that faint whiff whether it is still good / worth digging up!
> Their sight is just horrid though. They can't see me unless I'm moving. I sneak up on them all the time, lol.


You forgot to mention that sneaking up on them doesn't work unless you take a shower first.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

From what I've read they do see color. We wear our orange to where we will hunt then take it off and sit down with our vest in a backpack. When we move vests back on. To many dumb ******** down here:gaptooth: to not wear it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I wear blaze orange when I hunt but I do not think it effects squirrels. I've had them come within a couple of feet of me many times as long as I was still. I think motion is more important then color when hunting. I've even had turkeys come within a couple of yards when wearing blaze orange. Motion and eye contact are the biggest concern.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Squirrels may have a good sense of smell, but when they are 40 ft up and I am on the ground, it is not much of a factor. The way I used to hunt them was simply walk as quietly as possible through the woods and watch for them. When I found one or two in a tree, I would try to get them on my side by tossing a large branch to the other side of the tree. Or if I did not know where they were, hide behind a large tree and wait 15 minutes - never gave wind much thought. Or, if I saw an area with nests and trees with holes, I would wait standing tight to a large tree for something to come out - often they would. Staying still and staying close to the tree always seemed to work, regardless of what I was wearing. 

Deer, on the other hand . . . scent and smell is everything. But if you can get 30+ feet up, you can defeat that to an extent - not for me though as I just about kill myself falling at ground level!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here during Deer Firearms season you have to wear BO to Small Game hunt and I have always did well just setting.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

right now squirrel is about the only thing open besides archery and waterfowl and not a lot of people out , a blaze orange cap when you move put it in a pocket when you sit probably wouldn't hurt a thing and be enough 

people obviously don't look like squirrel but there is the possibility you could have sent one scampering towards another hunter when you move and that someone could draw a bead on it and you might be behind it.

I have had squirrel close to me both with and without , the key for me has been early morning or late afternoon , basically the best deer hunting times are the best squirrel times


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fellow killed a 8 year old kid here. Told the LEO investigating he thought the 8 year old was a squirrel as he was climbing around one of those back yard fort, slide, swing sets.

We have to wear blaze orange (4 sg. Inch's.) when hunting any thing except during archery deer and water fowl.


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That's the lamest thing I ever heard. I hope they nailed his hide to the wall. There are no such things as gun accidents. Only negligence and carelessness.


----------

